# mot en -er (adjectif, substantif ou infinitif) - liaison



## gvergara

Salut:

Doit-on faire la liaison entre le _r _final muet d'un adjectif/substantif et la voyelle initialle du substantif/adjectif siuvant?. Il en va de même pour les verbes se terminant par _er et la voyelle initialle du mot suivant?. Par example: _Le premie*r a*mi qu'elle a eu s'appelait Franco. // Le petit déjeune*r a* été préparé par mes enfants.// Je dois achete*r u*n cadeau pour mon épouse._ Merci

Gonzalo

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Ploupinet

"Le premier ami" : oui
Pour les deux autres, je ne fais pas la liaison par contre ! (Peut-être parce que le mot se terminant en "r" ne décrit pas celui qu'il précède ?)


----------



## jann

Oui, _premier ami _comme _première amie..._ Il en va de même pour _premier étage, _etc.

Pour la liaison entre le "r" de l'infinitif et la voyelle suivante, je pense tout de suite à _"merci de me laisse*r_*un message", _mais là c'est très léger et on ne l'entend vraiment pas souvent (je crois qu'on dirait quelqu'un qui faisait un effort pour parler très correctement !)

Je serai bien intéressée de lire d'autres avis francophones


----------



## CapnPrep

gvergara, les trois exemples que vous citez ont trois statuts différents.

_Le premie*r *ami qu'elle a eu s'appelait Franco._
La liaison entre l'adjectif antéposé et le nom est *obligatoire* (plus ou moins).

_Le petit déjeune_r_ a été préparé par mes enfants.
_La liaison entre le sujet (autre qu'un pronom) et le verbe est *interdite* (normalement).

_Je dois achete(*r*) un cadeau pour mon épouse.
_La liaison entre un verbe et son COD ou son COI est *facultative*.

Toutefois, la liaison en "_r_" après les infinitifs des verbes du premier groupe est assez rare, et considérée comme incorrecte par certains ("hypercorrection").

"Je vais voler-*r*-à leur secours, je veux donner-*r*-une leçon à ces malfrats" : les exemples ne sont pas très naturels en général.


----------



## lautr

Je reviens toujours avec une autre question:

Est-il possible de faire la liaison après l'infinitif des verbes du premier group ?

Je viens d'écouter _voyager*_*en limousine_. Mais on dit _acheter une voiture_, sans liaison, n'est-ce pas?

Merci.


----------



## itka

lautr said:


> Est-il possible de faire la liaison après l'infinitif des verbes du premier groupe ?
> Je viens d'écouterentendre _voyager*_*en limousine_. Mais on dit _acheter une voiture_, sans liaison, n'est-ce pas?



*On peut faire la liaison* dans ces cas.
*On peut*.
Et *on peut ne pas* la faire.

Que dire de plus ? Certains la font toujours, d'autres, jamais... D'autres encore (comme moi) seulement lorsqu'ils veulent parler un français soutenu et dans certains groupes seulement, après tel verbe et pas après tel autre, avant ce complément et pas avant celui-là...

Ce n'est pas très clair ? Non. La question des liaisons facultatives n'est pas claire  Désolée ! Je n'y peux rien. Mais en contrepartie, tu peux les faire ou non, c'est toujours juste !


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Bonjour,

Toutes nos bonnes grammaires nous décrivent les liaisons du groupe *-er* comme étant rares et touchant principalement les adjectifs: *premier, léger et dernier, *ainsi que les infinitifs des verbes de premier groupe...

D'abord, j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un peut penser à d'autres adjectifs terminés en *-er *et subissant la liaison???

Ma question principale, celle qui me préoccupe.... Dans le cas des adjectifs susmentionnés, les grammaires parlent à juste titre d'une ouverture de la voyelle fermée, *dernier* (dernié), mais *dernier enfant* (dernièranfan). Est-ce toujours le cas, je pense par exemple *premier arrivé*, à mon avis, doit être prononcé (premiérarivé), qu'en pensez-vous?

Or, il me semble que cette ouverture de la voyelle [*é*] ne se produit pas dans une liaison avec un infinitif... *donner à manger* (donnéramangé). Pourquoi?????

Merci de vos (lumières).....


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Je ne suis pas certaine que tous les cas soient tranchés, mais il y a une réponse assez complète ici.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans _dernier/premier enfant_, le mot _dernier/premier_ est un *adjectif* qui, antéposé devant un substantif commençant par une voyelle, se prononce [dɛʁnjɛʁ/pʁəmjɛʁ] («dèrnièr/premièr») voire [dɛʁnjeʁ/pʁəmjeʁ] («dèrniér/premiér») ; dans _dernier/premier arrivé_, c'est un *substantif* qui se prononce [dɛʁnje/pʁəmje] («dèrnié/premié») !


----------



## tilt

Cilquiestsuens said:


> Si vous avez d'autres liens sur les liaisons, je suis preneur...


Le forum _WR/French/Resources _propose un fil sur la phonétique et la prononciation où plusieurs liens sont donnés vers des sites traitant des liaisons.


----------



## CapnPrep

Maître Capello said:


> […] dans _dernier/premier arrivé_, c'est un *substantif* qui se prononce [dɛrnje/prəmje] («dèrnié/premié») !



C'est à dire que vous ne faites pas la liaison dans ces cas ?


----------



## tilt

CapnPrep said:


> C'est à dire que vous ne faites pas la liaison dans ces cas ?


En effet, normalement, il convient de faire la liaison entre un adjectif et le nom qui le suit, mais pas entre un nom et l'adjectif qui vient après.
Ceci dit, en pratique, je ne suis pas certains que beaucoup de gens suivent fidèlement cette règle.


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> C'est à dire que vous ne faites pas la liaison dans ces cas ?


Exactement.


----------



## Aoyama

> C'est à dire que vous ne faites pas la liaison dans ces cas ? [dernier/premier arrivé]
> En effet, normalement, il convient de faire la liaison entre un adjectif et le nom qui le suit, mais pas entre un nom et l'adjectif qui vient après.
> Ceci dit, en pratique, je ne suis pas certains que beaucoup de gens suivent fidèlement cette règle.
> __________________


Non, car intervient une autre règle, phonétique, celle du hiatus (qui se perd, c'est vrai).
On aura donc, en français dit tenu, premier rarrivé, dernier rarrivé.
Ceci dit, la règle citée est pertinente mais la phonétique est souvent "instinctive" ...


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Aoyama said:


> Non, car intervient une autre règle, phonétique, celle du hiatus (qui se perd, c'est vrai).
> On aura donc, en français dit tenu, premier rarrivé, dernier rarrivé.
> Ceci dit, la règle citée est pertinente mais la phonétique est souvent "instinctive" ...


 
Tout à fait d'accord avec vous Aoyama, j'allais d'ailleurs écrire la même chose sur cet effroi du hiatus en français, à qui l'on peut peut-être attribuer l'origine des liaisons en français. 

Toutefois, je me demande si un adjectif substantivé ne garde pas d'une certaine manière son caractère adjectival dans le cas des liaisons. Cela appelle un peu de recherche... Allons-y donc!!!


----------



## adamt

Je voudrais demander si on doit prononcer "premier" comme "premiere" lorsque "premier" precede un mot commencant par une voyelle ou un h muet comme dans les cas suivants:
premier age
premier etat
En vous remerciant d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Première_ se dit [pRəmjɛ:R] alors que _premier_ se dit plutôt [pRəmjeR] (c.-à-d. « premiér ») lorsqu'il est suivi d'une voyelle ou d'un _h_ muet (mais je suppose qu'il y a des francophones qui le prononceront plutôt [pRəmjɛR] suivant les régions).


----------



## yuechu

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir si la liaison "infinitif (verbe en ER) + voyelle" est standard en français.

Ex. me noyeR à jamais, mangeR avec vous, pour alleR à la ville

Je l'ai déjà entendu mais je ne sais pas si on devrait le faire.. (je crois avoir vu sur un site que c'était une liaison interdite.. c'est donc peut-être quelque chose à éviter, même dans la langue soutenue ?)

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Cette liaison est facultative. Et contrairement à ce que vous avez pu lire, elle relève plutôt de la langue soutenue.


----------



## CapnPrep

[…]

Personnellement, je recommanderais de ne jamais faire cette liaison, même dans la langue soutenue.


----------



## Ostaire

CapnPrep said:


> Personnellement, je recommanderais de ne jamais faire cette liaison, même dans la langue soutenue.



100% d'accord.

_"Chanter r'une chanson", "aller r'au travail"_ sont des prononciations qui seraient concevables, et compréhensibles, mais si bizarres qu'elles sonneraient comme des erreurs.


----------



## aerach

> "Chanter r'une chanson", "aller r'au travail" sont des prononciations qui seraient concevables, et compréhensibles, mais si bizarres qu'elles sonneraient comme des erreurs.



0% d'accord.

D'une part, l'usage du conditionnel dans la phrase laisse à penser que les francophones ne font jamais cette liaison, ce qui est erroné : on l'entend dans les contextes formels ; et, d'autre part, si elles peuvent sonner comme une erreur aux oreilles de certains, elles peuvent aussi sonner comme tout à fait correctes chez d'autres.


----------



## Lacuzon

À mon sens, seuls les pataquès sont des erreurs. En outre, ce n'est parce qu'une chose est bizarre qu'elle est fausse. Ce genre de liaisons ne me choque absolument pas.


----------



## Chimel

Ostaire n'a pas dit que c'était une erreur, mais que ces prononciations peu courantes risqueraient de passer pour fausses.

Je suis d'accord avec CapnPrep pour ne pas recommander de faire ces liaisons. Si "aller r'au travail" peut encore passer, "manger r'avec vous", "aller r'à la ville", pour reprendre les exemples de baosheng, ne sont pas des prononciations qu'on entend couramment aujourd'hui, me semble-t-il. Elles évoquent pour moi des comptines pour enfants ou de vieilles chansons populaires où ce type de prononciation un peu artificielle est parfois utilisé.

Mais on ne peut pas recommander à nos amis non-francophones d'en faire autant aujourd'hui dans la vie de tous les jours.


----------



## theyip

Salut à tous,

Je me demande simplement comment prononcer le mot "premier" dans l'expression ci-dessus. Est-ce que ça se prononce comme "le premié rexemple" (avec un /e/) ou "le premiè rexemple" (avec un /ɛ/)? Si je devais choisir entre les deux, je la dirai avec un /e/. Est-ce que j'ai raison?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Destilleuls

le premier rexemple. 

[...]


----------

